# EGR Port valve(?) error code and transmission speed sensor error



## sunny441 (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello guys;

Once again my Nissan seems to be giving me more trouble! 

I have always had the check engine light come on, ever since I bought the car 6 months ago and it was the Transmission Speed Sensor that was causing problems. Anyway - new Speed sensor went in - but the check engine light never went away . Anyway I went to Autozone today to get the codes reset - and when the guy scanned the computer - the EGR valve code was on too.

What could be the problem? Can this EGR valve be cleaned and can I find the instructions for the same? Also why is the transmission speed sensor code not going away!? Also I will be making another post about my car burning/leaking oil!

this NIssan has been the worst one - unlike the 200sx that I owned!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The EGR valve can be cleaned. However there may be a cracked hose in the EGR system, a bad solenoid or a harness connector problem.

The speed sensor harness connector may have a problem.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

check the little rubber hose to EGRC-BPT


----------

